# Mulberry wood??



## robhatch (Jun 3, 2015)

I have access to a dead mulberry tree that was cut down about 2 years ago, my questions are is this a decent fruit wood to use and andlso since it cut down 2 years ago after we split the wood does it still need to season/dry or is it ready to be used? Any answers would be awesome thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Rob, yes mulberry should work, similar to apple. Yes two years should be plenty of seasoning time.

I get nuisance mulberry volunteer saplings in my gardens all the time.


----------

